# Yamaha YS928J - aftermarket skids?



## snoopy152 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi
I have a Yamaha YS928J. The factory skids are hopeless, I think having the skids behind the bucket is bad design.... So I was thinking about installing aftermarket skids to the sides of the blower bucker. I tried attaching roller-blade wheels to the sides of the bucket, like some other forum members have done but frankly I don't think it's much of an improvement. Anyone know of any good aftermarket skids that could be installed on the sides of the bucket?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

yes. a couple goods ones. Armor ( spelling? ) I really like poly side skids.

Others here will come along with suggestions that know more.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Check out Fall Line snowblower shoes. Website is:


----------



## 4getgto (Jul 20, 2020)

Go to Amazon and search for "snowblower skid/shoe".
You'll find more than you care to look at.


----------

